# buying a mexican car



## baboo (Oct 22, 2010)

Just a few questions:
do I need a mexican drivers license?
how can I be sure there is no lein on the title?
is there any benifit from buying from a dealer versus a private seller?
Cheers


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

baboo said:


> Just a few questions:
> do I need a mexican drivers license?
> how can I be sure there is no lein on the title?
> is there any benifit from buying from a dealer versus a private seller?
> Cheers


I have looked into this as well. There is some good info on the forums if you search.

I also have been looking here in Monterrey at a few dealerships..mostly new cars.

The 3 things that are required I was told by the Mini Cooper dealership when buying a NEW car is:

-Mexican drivers license
-FM3 or FM2 (or equiv. since the change)
-Mexican Bank Account with at least 6 months worth of statements(Checking/Savings)
-20% downpayment

This is only what the dealership told me, may not be 100% true in all parts or dealerships of Mexico as each may have different requirements. I was only window shopping and was asking just in passing and they sell higher end cars. I was just looking!

It has crosses my mind to buy from a private seller, but that seems a little iffy to me around where I live. I don't like buying used anyway. You always get someones unwanted baggage.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

I bought a VW Crossfox two years ago and put 70% down and had the dealer finance the remainder at no interest. I needed to show the dealer my FM3(at that time), my passport, Mexican drivers license, and my electric bill (address verification). Proof of no liens is the Fractura (title). If you get the original, the vehicle has no liens, without it, don't buy it. I received the Fractura for my VW after the last payment was made.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Just to add to the above, if the car has been financed, the factura/invoice has the name of the original buyer, however at the back it has an 'endoso' to the financing bank. Once the buyer finishes paying the loan, the bank must cancel the endoso. That is the proof that the car has been fully paid for. And as Joaquin says, don't buy a car without the original invoice. If you want to feel more secure about the transaction, buy from a reputable second car dealer, or from the dealer directly, they usually offer good deals on pre-owned vehicles. You should also make sure there are no traffic fines against the vehicle that are unpaid by the previous owner - if the previous owner doesn't pay them, you will have to!!


----------



## mbaietti (Aug 9, 2011)

*Buying a car*



conorkilleen said:


> I have looked into this as well. There is some good info on the forums if you search.
> 
> I also have been looking here in Monterrey at a few dealerships..mostly new cars.
> 
> ...


Each state has different requirements. Check with a local dealer. You might also ask a local accountant as accountants in Mexico handle many things, not just what we think of as normal accounting.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

"do I need a mexican drivers license?" No, any current license is OK.

"how can I be sure there is no lein on the title?" Get the original 'factura' and all the receipts for payment of registration and tenencia tax every year.

"is there any benifit from buying from a dealer versus a private seller?" Yes, because the dealers know the ropes and will do it right; including getting your new plates, factura, etc. They'll even deliver the car to your home when the paperwork & plates are done; usually in about three days.


Cheers right back at you............


----------



## bournemouth (May 15, 2007)

RVGRINGO said:


> "do I need a mexican drivers license?" No, any current license is OK.
> 
> "how can I be sure there is no lein on the title?" Get the original 'factura' and all the receipts for payment of registration and tenencia tax every year.
> 
> ...



It depends on what state you are in regarding drivers licenses. Some require a Mexican license - Jalisco does not.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Good point; thanks.


----------

